# Limited time to hunt .... when's the peak rut?



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I've only got two days to hunt this year and absolutely have to know which two days will be peak rut in Van Buren county? If you don't feel totally qualified to answer the question correctly, please don't post.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Depends on what you mean by peak rut, but clearly in Michigan the bucks are in seek mode *big time* the last week of October. Once you get into November they are tending does and only traveling with or between them.

Peak rut as defined as *maximum buck movement* in LP would be 10/27 - 10/31, and no it doesn't change since it's triggered by decreasing daylight (photosynthesis) which is consistent year to year. 

*If*, you're talking about peak breeding, then the answer would be when they're tending does, peaking from 11/10 - 11/13 for most of LP.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I know exactly the two days....actually I know it down to a 4 hour time frame! It will happen on......oh wait, this information will cost.....lets see a S&W 340PD should be an even trade, or we can work out a deal that gets me into a S&W AR15. The info is that good!! 





BTW, think early! :lol::lol:


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I should add that the entire state of Michigan only varies from 41 degrees latitude to 48 degrees latitude, so the total variance in diminshinig phototsynthesis is mere hours, not days. In other words, the rut in southern LP varies from the rut in the northern UP by hours, not days.

So when you mention Vanburen county, the answer would be the same for say Clare county....

Take this info to heart and it will open your eyes to some great chasers with racks.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> I know exactly the two days....actually I know it down to a 4 hour time frame! It will happen on......oh wait, this information will cost.....lets see a S&W 340PD should be an even trade, or we can work out a deal that gets me into a S&W AR15. The info is that good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd have to curl my cold dead fingers off my 340 Swampy! I do think I could get you a sweet deal on the AR15 though - pm me if you want to make the road trip to On Target.

OK, now back on topic. I need to turn in my vacation schedule today!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

November 3 and 4.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

KalamazooKid said:


> I've only got two days to hunt this year and absolutely have to know which two days will be peak rut in Van Buren county? If you don't feel totally qualified to answer the question correctly, please don't post.


 



You're out of luck...it's done already...you missed it:yikes:


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Nov 6th and 7th, dont leave the woods at all on those 2 days. Seriously!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

If I had to choose only two days they certainly wouldn't be in October, and it would definitely be previous to November 10th. In general the November 3rd-9th range is optimal. Four out of the past six years we've seen peak daytime buck activity on November 8th. If I were stuck with only two days I'd do everything possible be able to respond on short notice to the weather patterns that look best within the above 7 day time frame.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with most of the above, between Oct 24th-Nov 14th. Unless your gonna be gun hunting then it would be Nov15-16th. These dates will be the same year after year. The tricky part is getting the weather to cooperate


----------



## Blk Bear (Jan 19, 2007)

First week of November is no doubt the best week to be in the woods in my humble opinion.


----------



## Krmnnghia (Oct 2, 2007)

Halloween night....I have no idea what it is but everyone I know that goes out that night sees a ton of deer. Good Luck


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nov 1-15....mid-day too. Make sure you're in the woods all day if possible. Nov 5 is a good day for me. Up here though, I see most of my good movement the 10th-14th. When I hunted the SLP, the first week of Nov was better for me.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

I Put one in the books last year on nov 3rd last year. A buddy of mine put one in the books the day before (nov 2nd). I would take november 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

TOtally qualified?? I dunnno about that.. but NOV 5-8 is the generally accepted peak pre-rut, that's no mystery.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Most everyone has quoted, the first week of November, I would agree with that.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Mark, If I only had two days to hunt in October, my 2 days would be between the 27th & 30th.

I don't know why for sure, but most all the bigger bucks I've arrowed fell between these 4 days.

I NEVER miss the 28th, rain or shine.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Thunderhead said:


> Mark, If I only had two days to hunt in October, my 2 days would be between the 27th & 30th.
> 
> I don't know why for sure, but most all the bigger bucks I've arrowed fell between these 4 days.
> 
> I NEVER miss the 28th, rain or shine.



The 2 day window when the bucks are the randiest and the does are_ just_ _about_ to come into esterous, *but*..............not......quite..... yet.

Almost there and ........Sooooooo close the bucks can smell it.
They are going nuts covering alot of ground trying to find a recieptve doe.

This is the time to be in stand all day and be able to use a good doe grunt call.

Once does start comming into season...........game over. Time to adjust your tactics and call in the does, cause the bucks ain't gonna come in.


----------



## skooter young (Nov 4, 2012)

They say that the 2014 fitting moon is going to be on November 6th and that the best time to hunt will be Nov. 9th to 19th with the 9th, 10th & 11th having the most buck movement.. I got that off the deer & deer report..


----------



## skooter young (Nov 4, 2012)

"Rutting moon" sorry.. using my phone is a pain


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

definitely Dont waste your time until Jan 1st, until then they will just be bedded down during hunting hours.

I'd say hammer them on Jan 1st and 2nd.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

This thread is from 2008 - FYI


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Neal said:


> This thread is from 2008 - FYI


oops, didn't see that. But i feel my information is still good six years later.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

If I only had *two days *too hunt. And had good private deer hunting land. I would set from dark to dark on Nov. 11-12

I have killed many bucks, and seen countless bucks, while doing all day sets on Veterans day the 11th, and my Grandmas birthday the 12th.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

KalamazooKid said:


> I've only got two days to hunt this year and absolutely have to know which two days will be peak rut in Van Buren county? If you don't feel totally qualified to answer the question correctly, please don't post.



November 15th & 16th best two days to kill a deer.


----------



## 96215 (Jul 14, 2014)

"Peak Rut" is usually around November 9th. Give or take a few days.
I like the "pre rut". Halloween into the first few days of November.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

November Sunrise said:


> If I had to choose only two days they certainly wouldn't be in October, and it would definitely be previous to November 10th. In general the November 3rd-9th range is optimal. Four out of the past six years we've seen peak daytime buck activity on November 8th. If I were stuck with only two days I'd do everything possible be able to respond on short notice to the weather patterns that look best within the above 7 day time frame.


I agree 100% with this. Year after year I feel peak movement of older bucks is in that period from Nov 3 to 9.

It is the midpoint between a few does going into estrous around the 25th of October, and the peak of breeding around the 17th of November.

In my view the highest amount of movement occurs when we are part way in to the estrus cycle, so there are some hot does around but not too many. 

By the way guys, the word you are looking for is photoperiod, not photosynthesis. Photosynthesis is the process used by plants to convert light energy from the sun into chemical energy. It has nothing to do with deer breeding. Photoperiod is the amount of light available during the day as the seasons change.

Shortening photoperiod in late October triggers estrous in northern climates like outs. It is thought that the pineal gland, which is sensitive to light, controls the process.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Neal said:


> This thread is from 2008 - FYI


No wonder Thunderhead chimed in :lol:.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

skooter young said:


> They say that the 2014 fitting moon is going to be on November 6th and that the best time to hunt will be Nov. 9th to 19th with the 9th, 10th & 11th having the most buck movement.. I got that off the deer & deer report..


Deer and Deer Hunting is misinforming you. In northern areas the peak of breeding occurs the same time every year plus or minus 3 or 4 days. This has been shown in a number of scientific studies. D&DH are just selling dreams (and magazines) to people with phony science.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

It would be really interesting and insightful if the "Record books" said what date the buck was killed on.

Man, I wish the CBM book showed this info.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Ummm...this thread is 6 years old. My opinion hasn't changed however.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

I am really not sure about the opinions of buck movement slows down after the 9th? That makes no sense at all. The 2nd week of Nov. bucks are on their feet all day. What screws the whole thing up is our Nov.15 gun season.

The few days before gun is non stop deer movement all day long, that is why it's a massacre on the 15th. 

Myself, I hope I too be filled up before the 2nd week of Nov. But if I am not, its great hunting thru the 14th. I have killed a couple bucks on the 14th.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I have killed two bucks & numerous does on the 14th also. Love that hunt, look forward to it every year. 
I love to bow hunt but once the 15th comes around why use a knife in a gun fight.... I'd say 13 & 14th

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

I know a lot of people that kill good bucks on October 31



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

So... Did KKid pick the right two days and slay a monster in 2008?


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I was honestly thinking, who started this ANNOYING thread again?!?! 

Till I opened it ........



And, I don't even remember what I shot in 2008!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Thunderhead said:


> Mark, If I only had two days to hunt in October, my 2 days would be between the 27th & 30th.
> 
> I don't know why for sure, but most all the bigger bucks I've arrowed fell between these 4 days.
> 
> I NEVER miss the 28th, rain or shine.










Thunderhead said:


> The 2 day window when the bucks are the randiest and the does are_ just_ _about_ to come into esterous, *but*..............not......quite..... yet.
> 
> Almost there and ........Sooooooo close the bucks can smell it.
> They are going nuts covering alot of ground trying to find a recieptve doe.
> ...


I think Thunderhead sad it best if you're looking for the best/oldest in your area. IMO, that activity might last into the first week of november. Sure, a few days before firearms opener has a constant parade of young bucks moving, but the big boys are all locked down with does.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

CHASINEYES said:


> I think Thunderhead sad it best if you're looking for the best/oldest in your area. IMO, that activity might last into the first week of november. Sure, a few days before firearms opener has a constant parade of young bucks moving, but the big boys are all locked down with does.


The last time I still had a tag and hunted Veterans day was about 4 years ago. I was down in Clare, and had non stop action from daylight to dark. Had two different P&Y bucks run does about 20 mph under my stand with no shot, LOL! I ended up taking a nice 8-point off the scrape line I was hunting the next day on the 12th, and headed home.

During peak rut, its all luck having the hot doe, bring big boy by you at the right speed, if I would have had a gun, it would have been a big Taxidermist bill.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

KalamazooKid said:


> I was honestly thinking, who started this ANNOYING thread again?!?!
> 
> Till I opened it ........
> 
> ...


Ha, ha.


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

Peak rut ended 6 years ago guys... Its over with


----------

